# Singing in different acoustics...



## mezzosoprano (Nov 2, 2014)

So I'm a young student mezzo soprano and I would like to be a professional opera singer. My voice usually has quite a rich and warm timbre. However, today I was performing an aria in a huge cathedral and I noticed that I seemed to sound very pure and chorister like, whilst singing how I normally do?! This was remarked on by members of the congregation too. Is this something I can just blame on the acoustic of the building or could my technique have been flawed on this occasion? The physical sensation of singing was how it normally is but that rich, mezzoy timbre was lost and the sound was pure and churchy!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

It's due to all the hard surfaces ... Tends to make sound brighter. I only know that organists have to articulate like crazy in a very reverberant room as opposed to an acoustically dead space. 

I am not versed in what changes can or need to be done with the voice for these situations, so I'll leave that part to our experts in that field. 

Kh ♫


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

You will notice that Your voice will sound different in all different forms of rooms, this is a phenomenon You will get to terms with the more places You have sung in. 
The reason is like KH writes, how different surfaces/materials reflects or absorbs reflected sound, the size of the room will also be a deciding factor. As I see getting to understand how Your voice works in a number of different rooms is an integral part of the education of any singer!

/ptr


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi there, mezzosoprano, 

From one singer to another, be confident in your vocal technique as you feel it while singing, knowing technique will change and mature over time, and experience helps quite a bit when technique needs adjustments during performances within a variety of environments. 

As a sidebar query: You’ve told us of your recent experience in a cathedral. Have you sung in a hotel ball room? If so, how was your experience there? 

Seasoned vocal coaches can help you build confidence, because what you’ve come to think your voice sounds like in your head is illusive; by way of contrast, what you think are sounds in your speaking voice aren’t the same sounds heard by listeners in conversation with you. 

Let’s say it this way. Vibrations properly placed in the face and nasal cavities and mouth will be your foundation for singing any music, in any space. Putting confidence in vibrations felt, for instance, only in the throat during singing is an error. I’ve presumed that error since you’ve not told us about your technique. 

It’s about feeling the placement of the vowel sounds; it’s not about what you think you’re hearing as a result of sounds bouncing around in the head or in a room. To a young singer, what the ears hear is potentially flawed. 

So, pay attention to those seasoned and skilled coaches and singers, who can adequately describe vocal production. Rely on lots of practice and your memory functions to naturally alter the vocal technique as you think required, in the moment, in any space. 

I hope that was understandable. 

R.


----------

